# Free Sprague Atom 20uF / 600V caps.



## bluefactoryflam (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys, my mess-up is your gain. I thought these would fit in the doghouse, but I was mistaken. I have 3 of these available, let me know if you need one - I just ask that you pay for the shipping (I have paypal). 



High Quality Electrolytic Capacitor. Considered By Many To Be The Best Electrolytic Money Can Buy
Ideal For High End & Boutique Guitar Amplifiers
20uF - 600V
Electrolytic, Axial Leads, Polarized. Operating temperature -40C to +85C
20uF @ 600V - 1.00" D x 3.90" L


----------

